# leaking 2213



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello 
I just got a new ehiem 2213 this weekend got it all hooked up and its running great. I can see the differrance in the water already. Only small problem is one of the connections is leaking a bit. Its the one where the green tube screws onto the top of the filter hood, the output i guess it is. on the output i have the double taps turned down a bit to reduce the flow since my tank isn't huge, not sure if thats causing the problem. 

Tonight i'm going to try and take the tube right off and do it over. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The problem is likely caused by a bad connection of the tubing and the barbs.

When you tighten the nuts down onto the tubing, push the tubing onto the barb as you tighten the nut. That solved my problem when I had a leaking tube.

It could also be the tap valves them selves that are leaking. Tighten them all the way and make sure nothing is loose. Turning down the flow shouldn't cause so much back pressure as to cause it to leak.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

ok thanks i'll try it again tonight, i might not have cut the tubing perfectly stright maybe thats it too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That can contribute to it too. I tried to cut the tubing as straight as possible, then push in as you tighten.

I had a slow leak on my 2217; it just kept leaking till one day it didn't leak anymore.


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea just sounds like a loose tightening job. Not a biggie. I just hooked mine up a few days ago and everything is good. Awesome filter btw.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

well i put some sticky tack on it last night and thats stopped it for now. Next week when i do my water change i'll fix it right. 

Also i'm getting film on the surface now. I would get the surface extractor but its like 60 bucks which seems a bit much. Any other good suggestions


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Julian said:


> Also i'm getting film on the surface now. I would get the surface extractor but its like 60 bucks which seems a bit much. Any other good suggestions


Feed less. The surface scum is usually due to proteins from overfeeding.

To be honest, it's more of an aesthetic thing then anything else (unless it gets to the point where it's so thick that it impedes gas exchange). You can also remove it with paper towels.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can position the spray bar either above the water and poin it on an angle downwards into the water, or put it below the water line and point it upwards on an angle to keep maximum surface agitation.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

yea i moved the spray bar up closer to the surface so hopefully that helps we'll see.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

there's also a surface skimmer from Hagen, that goes for about 18 bucks. i use it with my 2213 and i think its awesome!!!


----------

